
AI Co-Pilot: Driver Assistance via RNNs for Dynamic Facial Analysis - bsprings
https://www.reddit.com/r/SelfDrivingCars/duplicates/6o1hsk/ai_copilot_rnns_for_dynamic_facial_analysis/
======
gumby
This is simply a link to [https://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/ai-co-
pilot-rnn-d...](https://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/ai-co-pilot-rnn-
dynamic-facial-analysis/) \-- admins can you pls fix?

